# wireless mouse won't work



## Sportsmomma (Oct 4, 2007)

I just changed the battery in my Microsoft wireless mouse and now I can't get it to work. I tried pushing to button on the bottom of the mouse and on the bottom of the wireless adapter (?? the thing plugged into the usb) but nothing seems to work!

Help!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Check to be sure the battery (or batteries) are inserted in the correct direction.


----------



## Sportsmomma (Oct 4, 2007)

I have it in both directions- can't see a + or - on there. But neither way works


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Usually,you need to press the button on the reciever first,
then quickly hit the button on bottom of the mouse.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Try another battery.


----------



## r3drock3t88 (Jan 13, 2007)

Could also check to make sure (for whatever reason) the drivers are properly working.

start > control panel > system > hardware > device manager tab.

Any question marks or exclamation points?


----------

